# Troy's Eldar Project log



## troybuckle

Welcome all, this will be my new Project Log for my new Army of Eldar. 

I’ve always favored the elder in 40k and many years ago when I started this hobby in 3ed edition I played Eldar, before I gave it up., so I’m pumped to be starting this new army! Updates might come a little slow for this project seeing as I want to try to do the very best I can with every mini, and I still have my Nids to work on. 

To kick things off I should let you know what I’ve got right now:

2 war walkers
2 Wave Serpents
1 Fire Prism
10 Dire Avengers
20 Guardians with weapon Platforms 
6 Fire Dragons
6 howling banshees 










To help me out with this amount of painting, especially on the vehicles, I have got myself a new compressor and duel action Airbrush, and I’m going to learn how to use it lol.










I really like the fluff behind a lot of the craftworlds and I had a hard time deciding which to go with, however I am leaning strongly towards Alaitoc because of their fluff and colors. As for the Aspect Warriors I will hold as true to their colors as I can while trying to tie in Alaitoc where I can. 


Right now all I have painted is this farseer you may have seen a while ago on here, and this Warlock I picked up to try out some freehand:
























































Right now I am working on some dire avengers between my different Nids projects and so far all I have done is there bases: 










That’s it for now, stay tuned and to those who are following my Nid’s Plog don’t worry I will still be working on them for the rest of the year!


----------



## elmir

If you are starting the dire aventgers, and want some practische with your new toy, I'd highly recomend watching this video:






Hope it helps.


----------



## Dawnstar

:shok:

The painting is... beautiful! Simply amazing. I'm going to be following this rather closely 

Have some rep :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Looking forward to following this one Troy! Love the blue and white scheme for the Eldar and the Farseer and the Warlock are looking good.


----------



## arumichic

Some really good stuff!~ Looking forward to seeing more!~


----------



## troybuckle

elmir said:


> If you are starting the dire aventgers, and want some practische with your new toy, I'd highly recomend watching this video:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.


Wow awesome video, thanks for that it helped out alot. Going to be trying some of that out when i get comfortable with the gun!!



Dawnstar said:


> :shok:
> 
> The painting is... beautiful! Simply amazing. I'm going to be following this rather closely
> 
> Have some rep :grin:


Thanks a lot man, glade you liked them



Midge913 said:


> Looking forward to following this one Troy! Love the blue and white scheme for the Eldar and the Farseer and the Warlock are looking good.


Thanks, both those models took a lot of time to do, but i like painting them its a good change from my nids, much more colorful.



arumichic said:


> Some really good stuff!~ Looking forward to seeing more!~


Glade to have you follow along.


----------



## troybuckle

So I have the Dire Avengers all assembled, but I left off their heads and guns to make it easier to paint., I also magnetized the Exarch so I can swap out all the different weapon options on him(1/16 size magnets).

















I then went ahead and primed them last night and as you can see I stuck all the heads and guns on pushpins and stuck them up right in some clay, to be able to prime them properly and hopefully this will make them easy to paint.


----------



## troybuckle

I used my airbrush for the first time and based the Dire Avengers in enchanted blue. It took me a while to get the PSI and air flow right and you really have to thin the paints down to almost water consistency (milk they say). That took a while because it was even thinner then I was thinking. Once I figured that out the process was smooth though, and my duel action brush was great for controlling the amount of paint sprayed, and the fact that you can just spray air is awesome for drying paint and fixing over spray. 
















Im not going to attempt to spray the highlights on like in the video above, because my skill is no where near that good yet, instead im going to go in and put them on with a brush. Once that is done I am going to give them a wash in blue then in purple.


----------



## Midge913

very nice so far Troy. Glad you are getting the hang of the airbrush as I think it will really help you when it comes to working on your Grav Tanks. Looking forward to seeing how things progress.


----------



## elmir

I'd give it a shot to try the highlights really. The coats seems very nice and evenly applied. Worst case scenario, you can redo them in case the highlights don't turn out the way you'd like them. If you manage to put on such a steady basecolor already, I'm sure you won't gunk the miniature up in a thick coat of paint. 

And if you are gonna be doing tanks, you'll be using the airbrush for highlighting anyway, so why not have a go now?


----------



## allisalie

Keep up the good work mate. I will be keeping a keen eye ok this thread.


----------



## troybuckle

So, after what feels like……… forever, I finally finished my Dire Avengers. A few trips out of town and painting my Nids for the army painting challenge got it the way of finishing these guys. However, the biggest set back was when I went to hit them with mat varnish. My spray booth was very dusty and full of primer particles and when I sprayed the guns I fucked them up full of dust. Thanks God it was just the guns, but I had to repaint 7/10 of them. 

Here is the full squad.
















Some close ups

















Different weapon combos for the Exarch.









































Overall, I’m happy with these guys. I stuck with the codex colors for the most part, except I went with a deeper blue because seeing as most my army will be blue I wanted to distinguish these a little more, so they were washed with purple. I also gave them a white kneepad and a free hand symbol, because I am planning on having at least 2 squads of these guys and I wanted to designate them.


----------



## Midge913

Nice work on the Avengers mate! The blue is especially nice and vibrant.


----------



## Digg40k

Very nice Avengers looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## louisshli

troybuckle,

Excellent work so far on the Dire Avengers, Warlock and Farseer. The freehand rune symbols are a nice touch as well. Of the current Eldar range my favorite kit has to be the Avengers. Such simple models but the details make them look so cool. You seem to have a good grasp on working with bright tones and with the airbrush I'm sure you'll be churning out some sick stuff in the near future. Keep it up and +rep for your excellent work so far.


----------



## Flerden

Those Avengers looks damn awesome, especially the blue and the Exarchs Dire Sword and power weapon. And have some well earned +rep.


----------



## hauk119

:shok: wow... I am incredibly impressed. Amazing job on all of these. I wish I could rep you... but it would give 0 rep :/ so there is no point... But yeah, great job on these I cant wait to see more


----------



## troybuckle

Midge913 said:


> Nice work on the Avengers mate! The blue is especially nice and vibrant.


Thanks, I’m glade that you are following along in this one as well. 



Digg40k said:


> Very nice Avengers looking forward to seeing more of your work.


I am hoping to do some Fire Dragons next month as part of the army painting challenge, so stay tuned for them as well. 



louisshli said:


> troybuckle,
> 
> Excellent work so far on the Dire Avengers, Warlock and Farseer. The freehand rune symbols are a nice touch as well. Of the current Eldar range my favorite kit has to be the Avengers. Such simple models but the details make them look so cool. You seem to have a good grasp on working with bright tones and with the airbrush I'm sure you'll be churning out some sick stuff in the near future. Keep it up and +rep for your excellent work so far.


Thanks, I think that the Avengers are the nicest Troop Choice for sure, but I cant pick a favorite unit lol, which is one of the reason Eldar are so awesome - all their units are nice IMO. 



Flerden said:


> Those Avengers looks damn awesome, especially the blue and the Exarchs Dire Sword and power weapon. And have some well earned +rep.


Thanks again. The power weapons came out nice, but now that I got some practice with the method I think I can turn out some better ones next time. 



hauk119 said:


> :shok: wow... I am incredibly impressed. Amazing job on all of these. I wish I could rep you... but it would give 0 rep :/ so there is no point... But yeah, great job on these I cant wait to see more


Thanks anyway man, I remember when I wanted to give out rep but I couldn’t either!


----------



## troybuckle

So, next in line for my Elder are these fire dragons.(Shitty cell phone pic) 









I also have some test painting done for a vehicle scheme on an old ww2 model plane that I will take a few pics of it tomorrow and see what you all think.


----------



## Digg40k

troybuckle said:


> So, next in line for my Elder are these fire dragons.(Shitty cell phone pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some test painting done for a vehicle scheme on an old ww2 model plane that I will take a few pics of it tomorrow and see what you all think.


The new FineCast I assume? Are they exactly the same as their metal OOP counterparts? Looking forward to seeing what you do with them. Is it going to be a nice clean orange akin to the blue of your Dire Avengers or are you going to try and graduate from red to yellow vertically?


----------



## troybuckle

Actually, they are the metal models, I got them and a unit of howling banshees just before the first wave of finecast came out, but I do have a box of striking scorpions in finecast. 

I will also being doing these very traditional, bringing them from a bright orange to a yellow highlight.


----------



## troybuckle

So here is the test scheme I have for my Eldar walkers, tanks, and jetbikes. I based it off a forgeworld color scheme. 

I have Electric Blue, highlighted and shaded, blending into Hawk Turquoise highlighted and shaded. 

I tried to use bleach bone highlighted and shaded on the underside of the model, however I don’t like it much. Maybe it would be better going from a light bone to white.

I was thinking about changing the bottom of the vehicles into black shaded into gray.

Let me know what you all think? 


































New photo booth!


----------



## Midge913

I really like the scheme and I would vote for the grey over the tan on the bottom. 

I need to get me a photobooth, where did you get yours from?


----------



## troybuckle

Midge913 said:


> I really like the scheme and I would vote for the grey over the tan on the bottom.
> 
> I need to get me a photobooth, where did you get yours from?


Thanks, im not big on the underside. I think that a black into a gray on the edges, would look nice, “Buypainted” on YouTube, has a nice tutorial of painting an elder falcon, where he uses black to gray and I think it looks real nice. 

I got the photo booth from a local camera store, its collapsible and folds into a small caring case about 6”x6”x2” it cost 39.99 and the tripod cost 13.99 from walmart. I already owned the lamps.


----------



## Midge913

troybuckle said:


> I got the photo booth from a local camera store, its collapsible and folds into a small caring case about 6”x6”x2” it cost 39.99 and the tripod cost 13.99 from walmart. I already owned the lamps.


Cheers! I will have to check out my local stores.


----------



## apidude

Great work on the Dire Avengers, Troybuckle. With both you and Midge913 getting such great results from your air brush, I'm getting the urge to try it out as well. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how the Fire Dragon's develop.

I've got this visual image in my head of several shades of grey that slowly transition from the darker out to the lighter in maybe 3 - 5 steps........

I assume that you did the transitioning on the airplane model using your airbrush....?


----------



## Djinn24

The forgeworld paint scheme is actually the Iybraesil from the codex. Your DA are looking good and I am looking forward to seeing your Fire Dragons.










This was my take on the Iybraesil.


----------



## troybuckle

@ Apidude, thanks for the compliment. Got a good start on the dragons, but there on hold at them moment while on work on a Necron Overloard. I was thinking of going with 3 steps from black to gray, and then a light wash in Badab black followed shortly after drying with streaking using alcohol covered brush. Yes I did all the work on the plane with my airbrush to get some practice. 

@ Dejinn24 – I just done a quick google of that craft work and im interested, do you have any links to more info beside for the 40k lexicon. I was going for something similar to this look, but with deeper blues and turquoise. 








Hopefully I can get results as good as yours.


----------



## Djinn24

I am about to start gathering info on it and make a subpage on my website since it is what I play.


----------



## elmir

Oh, I like the new photo tent. Good to see you found one for yourself at a not too steep price. The test colourscheme looks good btw. I don't really see what's wrong with the bone to be honest... but that's a very subjective thing.

Good luck finding a good scheme for your vehicles


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Nice work on the plane Troy, I think it looks great just as is, however, its what you think and prefer. Either way, I think you will do a great job just form seeing what you have done so far.


----------



## Djinn24

I agree, his version of it looks great.


----------



## Alexious

Love the blue, very striking and you have kept it smooth and flat which is important. Well done.


----------



## troybuckle

Alexious said:


> Love the blue, very striking and you have kept it smooth and flat which is important. Well done.


Thanks guys, I think that the colors will transfer even better onto the Eldar Models!


----------



## troybuckle

So I have the fire dragons finished, I could use some more work on my freehand, but oh well I tried lol.


----------



## cirs85

those are amazing!


----------



## elmir

Looks great man! Very striking yellows in this. You might want to add a bit of extra highlighting to the black weapons though, the black doesn't look as crisp as the orangle and yellow yet.


----------



## Wolfbane

Wow, inspiring stuff dude!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

just went thru this log. the work is amazing for begining airbrush work. the blue and grey looks good.but the fire dragons are wow orange being one of the hard to paint colors for me those are awesomely done. +rep you deserve it


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks guys! 

@ elmir, thanks as well. I layered two colors on the armor for highlights then I got lazy and only did one for the guns.


----------



## apidude

TB! Those Firedragons are absolutely awesome! The closeup detail is fantastic.

What are your steps to do your orange? What wash are you using to bring out the details?

If I want to replicate your orange... how do I get there?

Don't give away any secrets, mind you, but I'd like to know.....


----------



## troybuckle

apidude said:


> TB! Those Firedragons are absolutely awesome! The closeup detail is fantastic.
> 
> What are your steps to do your orange? What wash are you using to bring out the details?
> 
> If I want to replicate your orange... how do I get there?
> 
> Don't give away any secrets, mind you, but I'd like to know.....




No worries man, I am more then willing to give away what little knowledge I have about this hobby:
I did the orange by:

1. Prime Skull White
2. Basecoat 50/50 Blazing Orange & Sunburst Yellow
3. Devlan Mud Wash
4. Dry Bruch 50/50 Blazing Orange & Sunburst Yellow to bring the color back up
5. Edge highlight 25/75 Blazing Orange & Sunburst Yellow
6. 2nd Edge Highlight Sunburst Yellow[/quote]


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Those are some damn sexy looking fire dragons Troy! Impressive mate. Very vibrant and alarming. They scream "Instant death!"


----------



## stevey293

Amazing work troy. Yellows are such a hard colour too


----------



## jaysen

The fire dragons look great! +rep. I'm going to shamelessly attempt to copy your techniques when I start on my eldar.


----------



## Go0se

Just echoing what everyone else has said really but great work on the fire dragons mate... they look awesome!


----------



## troybuckle

I want to thank all you guys for your comments, I really appreciate them, its what makes heresy such a great site! 

**Update**
I have started assembling and cleaning 3 walkers. I plan on completing these for the last months challenge. I want to go 12 for 12, but I will be leaving town on the 16th of Decembers and have finals from now to then (Don’t know why I went back to school lol). Also, this will be my first time painting any type of vehicle, so I think I might be biting off more then I can chew here, but I am going to go for it anyway!!


----------



## jamesknouse

Very nice work


----------



## apidude

troybuckle said:


> I want to thank all you guys for your comments, I really appreciate them, its what makes heresy such a great site!
> 
> **Update**
> I have started assembling and cleaning 3 walkers. I plan on completing these for the last months challenge. I want to go 12 for 12, but I will be leaving town on the 16th of Decembers and have finals from now to then (Don’t know why I went back to school lol). Also, this will be my first time painting any type of vehicle, so I think I might be biting off more then I can chew here, but I am going to go for it anyway!!



Looking forward to seeing what you get done. Based on what you've done so far, should be great.

Good luck with finals.....


----------



## troybuckle

So, this is what I have been up to for the last few days. I have the walkers cleaned and partly assembled as well as magnetized. I also did some work with the bases so I wouldn’t have 3 identical bases. Only painting I finished so far was the black on the undercarriage.


----------



## troybuckle

Update…

I’ve been hard at work on these guys, I got the armor all completed including, highlights, shading and fading into turquoise. Also, finished the fading to gray on the undercarriage black sections. Now I am working on the pilots and their cockpits. Just this one shitty pic to show you guys, but more will come upon completion. I still have some decals to add.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ohhhh....Perrrrrrrrrdy!

Great job on the transitions with the different colors.


----------



## Warpath

Well i was just setting myself to open an Eldar project log and saw this sitting at the top of the page! I'm not sure i want to now lol The work here is looking really good. The Fire dragons are fantastic, i love the brightness of them. Do you have anymore aspects in the pipeline?


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks guys!! I have some Striking Scorpions and Howling Bacnshees, as well as an Autarch, sitting here on my desk that I will work on after Christmas! Fist, I will be competing 2 Wave Serpents though lol.


----------



## Hellados

Troy they all look amazing! just the way I picture them in my head!

Think I need to invest in a 2 thingy air gun rather then the 1 thingy that I have :blush:


----------



## Midge913

I agree with the others mate. Definitely starting to shape up! Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## apidude

Looking Great TB. Keep up the good work. They will look fantastic on the table!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

They look great so far, loving the blue colour

+rep


----------



## troybuckle

Well, I can’t believe I finished these. Well I still have 9 guns to paint but that will have to wait for the New Year. Sorry for the pics, but I just don’t have time to take any proper ones, I have a final tonight and tomorrow im laving town. 

I’m not sure why but these pics aren’t picking up the color fade from blue to hawk turquoise and it is very distinct in real life. I will be posting more pic in my p-log after the New Year when I get back in town, but for now these should satisfy the army painting challenge 12 for 12!! 


































Few more WIP shots:


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful work Troy! You can see a bit of the fading if you look close and it is very smooth and nicely done. Look forward to seeing more shots after the new year. Well done on the Challenge mate!!!


----------



## Alexious

Very striking... it will be an imposing force once you have finished it.


----------



## apidude

Indeed, TB. Looking absolutely great! Looking forward to pics after the New Year! Good luck with finals and into the new year.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice work. The transitions are so smooth and even. Very Eldary in nature. Well done.


----------



## Red Corsairs

I can make out the colour fade and it looks brilliantly executed. Great job with all of your Eldar, they are one of the nicest looking armies in my opinion and your paintjobs highlight that perfectly.


----------



## troybuckle

So after a long Christmas and New Years Break I finally got back home this week and managed to finish up the rest of the weapons for the 3 War Walkers. I tried to take some more pics, but the light and the camera was giving me a hard time today so I gave up lol.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Excellent work Troy, excellent work! The fading of the blues is very nice and I am deffently diggin the base work as well.

Rep inbound.

What do you plan on working on next?

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks man, for my Eldar it will be 2 wave serpents and for my nids some more gargoyles.


----------



## CLT40k

really nice work... Super clean and the shading is about the best I've seen...

+ rep


----------



## Djinn24

Looking great!


----------



## apidude

Walkers looking great, TB. Every time I look in on your PLOG I get the urge to get into airbrushing.... $$$ prohibits me right now, but someday....

Keep up the great work. If you get a chance give us a whole army shot.....


Rep inbound.


----------



## troybuckle

@ CLT40K – Thanks a lot man!!

@ djinn24 – Thanks for following along. 

@ apidude – I will post a full army shot as soon as I finish my wave serpents!!! 

So a little up date, I have the bottom hulls assembled, and I should have the chance to start hitting them with the airbrush this weekend.


----------



## troybuckle

Hey guys!! Haven’t been on the forum much since Christmas and I haven’t been painting much either sadly. My time has been spent doing Homework and playing W.O.W which I have just gotten into lol. But I think I needed a good break anyway because I was starting to get burnt-out. 

Well anyway, here is an update - I finished the undercarriages of the tanks, I tried a wash/alcohol technique to make stains and dip smudges on the bottom, it came out ok, but not great, but its just the undercarriage so no big deal. I also added some decals as well.


----------



## Smartah

Great Eldar! I love the colors you chose, very striking. I'm looking forward to seeing the army all together once it's done.


----------



## apidude

Indeed, TB. I echo the comments. How do you do the alcohol technique? It looks like it achieves some weathering effects all by itself.


----------



## troybuckle

apidude said:


> Indeed, TB. I echo the comments. How do you do the alcohol technique? It looks like it achieves some weathering effects all by itself.



Thanks, all i did was wash with black then use a large brush soaked in Alcohol over it when it was just about dry. I think that if i used a little less wash and waited for it to dry a bit more the results would have been a little better, but now i know for next time. 


Update 

Another small update, I primed the body’s then hit them with a blue basecoat using the airbrush, going to give them another coat tomorrow and soon I will be starting on the highlights and shading.


----------



## troybuckle

So I have another update, im working on my elder and nids, I have these wave serpents almost completed I just need to finish the weapons and other details. 

Again for some reason I have having a hard time taking pic, the Hawk Turquoise fading in the rear just wont pick up in the pics. Any ideas how I can take an accurate color shot.


----------



## Midge913

I have the same problem photoing teal colors and wish I had some pointers for you, but alas, I was never able to get good photos either. 

I think that the serpent is looking fantastic though. The craftworld symbol and little detailed runes on the side of the weapons are awesome looking. Great work mate


----------



## farseer22

I've been trying to get some good photos of a teal colour and it always comes out flat. I think it's just a colour that doesn't come up well in photos.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Troy,

BEAUTIFUL serpents mate, just beautiful! You really have done a great job on these. The undercarriage actually looks pretty badass man, as if worn down sorta from all the high speed flying.

Rep inbound mate.

As for the picture taking, try maybe a darker back drop so that the white doesnt take away from the blue so much. The darker back drop should help with making the blue fades stand out more, at least I think so...lol!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Master Commander Ajax

Awesome work, that blue is perfect.


----------



## Zero Effect

Troy, 

Great work and can I ask how you have got your visor on the vehicle to have a green glass effect.

Cheers Zero Effect


----------



## Skari

Looking good. I do love the colour. Well done and keep it up!


----------



## troybuckle

@Midge913 – thanks man, I have been using testor decal fix and it works awesome for applying decals. (Clear coat, apply decal with testor decal fix, mat varnish over the top) 

@farseer22 – I agree those pics are not at all true to the model I have in front of me ahh. 

@D_O_E – That’s a good idea, when I get them finished and take to finish shots I will do just that. 

@Zero Effect – I used a transparent glass paint to achieve the affect. 

To everyone else thanks for following along. Hopefully, I will have some more pic up soon.


----------



## farseer22

Skari said:


> Looking good. I do love the colour. Well done and keep it up!


Here is a good tutorial for it:


----------



## stalarious

Man I just went through this log and I just decided to start my eldar army and I read this. I cried alittle cuase no matter how hard I try I wont match your models they are amazing A++


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks for the comments guys and yes that is how i painted the glass lol. 

So these tanks are taking me forever I can’t wait to have them finished. All that is left to do are the gemstones, but there are about 50 of them ahhhh. Here are the 24 weapons that I just finished today.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thats a bucket load of weapons mate, I know that had to be tedious. They look good though and I look forward to seeing their parenting counter parts finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k

+ rep for doing so many weapons... Man, that's tedious work... Overall I'm really enjoying the plog...


----------



## troybuckle

After what seems the best part of 2 months I have these Wave Serpents finished. I had to take literally over 100 pics of these and I still can not get the color to pick up properly, but these were the best and closet I could get to show the hawk turquoise fading on the rear.


----------



## Midge913

Absolutely beautiful work man!!!!! They look stunning.


----------



## elmir

You seem to have a more yellow tint to your pictures. See if you can set your camera white balance to "tungsten" somewhere in your menu. It might be a symbol depicting a classic lightbulb. That may fix the colour representation. If not... Try finding a white surface on your miniatures and fiddle around with a custom white balance setting on your picture viewer untill said surface appears white. That should give you correct colours. 

Besides that, it's an awesome job you did! 

I still have a soft spot for eldar armies, but I refuse to buy a new army untill they update the falcon chassis that has been in use since 1995...


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Those are beautiful!! The detail work, the smooth colors, the panel lining. Everything ties together so nicely. You have completed some amazing models. Nice work there Heretic!


----------



## Rameses

well worth the wait! 
Do you mind if I ask what size magnets you used for the bases?


----------



## troybuckle

@midge913 – thanks man, I always appreciate your feedback! 

@elmir – thanks for the idea with the camera, next time I will try it and see if I can get it to work.

@kjellthorngaard – you name is long lol. Thanks for the kind comments. Its hard to beat an airbrush for a smooth service

@Remeses – thanks man, hopefully my next unit doesn’t take as long to finish.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Two GREAT looking Serpents Troy! Well done. The black back drop actually looks good when taking pictures of the models.

+Rep for your hard work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Rameses

For your flight stands, how did you attach your magnets. Did you use green stuff or just glue it on?


----------



## apidude

Absolutely stunning.....

.... I am speechless.... well, typeless.....

Opponents facing that on the table should just concede out of admiration.

Awesome skills... great model. Def worth the wait.

.


----------



## shiftystylin

They look amazing! 
One issue I've always had about the eldar is that the troops are so elegant and the weapons are so bland.


----------



## troybuckle

Next up is a squad of guardians and a weapons platform. I’m going to be using mostly, by airbrush to do the highlighting, much like the video that was posted in here, so I hope it works out. Honestly, I don’t want to put the amount of time into them that I did with my dire Avenges. I want them to be a lighter blue as well, more along the lines of my vehicles. So instead of hitting them with two coats of purple wash, they will be getting one light coat of blue.


----------



## troybuckle

Here they are, its a bit hard to see the turquoise again but oh well its there in real life lol:


----------



## Digg40k

I love, love, love the way you do Eldar mate.


----------



## Pride365

These look awesome! Mine are not going to match in a million years! lol


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks guys, i did these a bit quick but they turned out nice.


----------



## Hellados

they're amazing mate, i love the metallics on your tanks

keep up the good work!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Ohhhh, awhhhhh, preeetty. :grin:

Nicely done Troy. I like the fact that your using bone colors for their weapons. If memory serves me correctly, Eldar don't have any metallics for weapons?


----------



## troybuckle

I have finally finished the striking scorpions and I have to say I was getting sick of them toward the end of it.

I am finding it hard these days to paint large units it starts to get boring very quickly. 

These came out ok, not great probably because i got sick of painting them lol. Next up will be a vyper jet bike i think


----------



## troybuckle

With all the crazy shit going on with the site i think that these pics were lost


----------



## Midge913

Love the way the Scorpions turned out man! I really like the darker tone of green that you have gone with. Nice work.


----------



## troybuckle

Midge913 said:


> Love the way the Scorpions turned out man! I really like the darker tone of green that you have gone with. Nice work.


Thanks man, I find the bright green doesn't go well with the fluff seeing as there are suppose to sneak around in the shadows.


----------



## troybuckle

I decided to have a little fun with this Vyper and model it after the vypers on battlestar Galatia. I used some spare bits and electrical connectors for the conversion, it was simple but I think it works well. I also magnetized the engine section I created as well as the normal seat mounted rider and all the weapons as well. I also added some water effects and barb wire to the base and magnetized that as well.

The primmer went a bit shitty on me, but in the end it worked out ok and wasn’t that noticeable. I painted this using the airbrush again and faded from my blues to the turquoises.

Again I added the decals using the method of, gloss varnish, Testor Decal Fix, gloss varnish again then finally matt varnish. I find that this process works awesome to make the stickers blend seamlessly into the paint. 

I have to say I really did enjoy working on this model and I finished it up very quickly and I think it looks real good especially considering the speed at which I painted it. Which is something I am trying to improve on; continuing to produce good paint jobs, but in finish models much quicker then I normally do. 

Here are some quick pics I snapped on my lunch break:


----------



## troybuckle

So, next up for me (most likely after Christmas) will be this dude. I am going to try and use my airbrush to make his cloak and helmet look like space, but I’m not sure how it’s going to work out though.


----------



## Djinn24

That is one of my next projects as well then I am going to tackle 120ish guardians.


----------



## troybuckle

Oh man, I have 10 guardians left and I'm procrastinating to do them. 120 is a feat, good luck.


----------



## Djinn24

I also have 40 to 70 of each aspect. Must work before the new Dex.


----------



## troybuckle

Hey guys! Here is the latest Mini I have been working on. (The Mac Daddy of Farseers). 
I didn’t follow the Codex Colors for this guy, as they were kind of boring, so I just went with my own theme.
•	I tried to make his cloak, helmet & shoulder pads look like outer space. It worked out well, but now I know how to do it even better next time.
•	For his sword I went with the standard(Nowadays) blue power effect. I did this with some masking tape and blending with my airbrush. However, next time I will go with 2 blues instead of 3, I think.
•	Bone was done my standard way. (Bone, sepia wash, 50/50 bone& white highlight then final white highlight in places.
•	There are over 40 spirit stones on this guy ahhh.
I‘m working on another 10 DA now, they should be done in a month or so, I have been lazy when it comes to painting these days.


----------



## troybuckle

Also, I wish I could spend more time on Heresy, but since I moved here we still do not have the internet and Heresy is blocked at work because of “Games” 

The internet is actually used up here and we won’t get any more until the summer when fier opp comes through. Ahhhh.

I still lurk around when I can though.


----------



## Warpath

wow Troy you nailed that sword and its such an great way to achieve such a cool effect. I have been doing the same with some Eldar swords and also for a some Greyknights. 

I the only point of criticism for me with the model is the face of the staff. I would have brought this up to match the swords ooomph and vivacity, creating a more balanced focul point then choosing a third section toward the lower central point of the model with the same brightness. - Sorry for sounding super picky but when you knock out such fantastic pieces then finding criticism becomes difficult and if you're anything like me, being told it looks cool never really helps lol.

But this does look great  and the thread is a joy and inspiration to read through.


----------



## Zero Effect

Troy oh troy you have such a beautiful model there.

Hats off to you fella. Well done!


----------



## Moriouce

:clapping: Bravo! :clapping:


----------



## troybuckle

Just a small update here, I am working on a new unit of DA, these will be the same as the last except with a different symbol on their kneepad and have a different color on their helmets to help distinguish them. 
















Painting these on the spru to save time and utilize my airbrush better.


----------



## troybuckle

*1000 Post – whoooo this is like 10 times more post then any other site that I am on!!! 2010-2013 Heresy Rocks. *


----------



## Flerden

All I can say is amazing and very inspiring work! One of the reasons I picked up Eldars again is you log, in hope of getting as nicely painted Eldars as you have :laugh:


----------



## troybuckle

Flerden said:


> All I can say is amazing and very inspiring work! One of the reasons I picked up Eldars again is you log, in hope of getting as nicely painted Eldars as you have :laugh:


Thanh you very much, i'm glade you like my plog!


----------



## troybuckle

Here is another small update on my Dire Avengers, you can see a pic below where the legs have been base coated, highlighted and some of them washed. I have them stuck on some business cards to keep them stood up for the process. (They get one heavy coat of purple wash and one very light coat of blue.









Also, here are a few warlocks which I clued up in about a week. (the DA were put aside lol) These are the same as the one I did the other year. The wip pics show some base coating, highlighting and washing before the final pics. These had 3 coats of wash upon completion: 1 heavy coat, 1 light coat, and finally 1 specifically painted coat. I then taped up the models and completed the power sword look with my airbrush, but this time it did not work out well and I had to correct it with my paint brush, so it didn’t work out as well as the other I’ve done.


----------



## troybuckle

*Finally I got around to doing another Battle report 750pts Eldar vs. Chaos:*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121936


----------



## troybuckle

So I finished off these dire avengers! There are basically the same as the last squad except that they have a different symbol on their knee and their helmets are turquoise/black instead of yellow/black. I also have the Exarch magnetized as well! 
















































I also got this kit for an Eldar Style Defence Line with Turret Gun and Communication Relay from EBay, it was made by Heresy member underachiever. I have to say that I am very happy with this kit it was great! I done a quick air brush job on this in about 2 days and I was finished!! I was thinking about going all wraith bone with it, but decided to paint in my craft world blue instead.

































































































Here is a quick snap of how my army rolls!!








This is what’s up next!


----------



## troybuckle

So here are the Dark Reapers I finished. I kept them simple and used my air brush to do two stages of gray highlights, as I suck at line highlighting epically on black, then I gave them a light wash of nut oil and called it a day on the armor. It has a real shadowy look to it so I’m happy with it. 





I also magnetized the Exacrh’s weapons as well!


----------



## troybuckle

Also, I have a lot of progress done on a new Falcon and seeing as this model is the one that people tend to put a little more effort into, I wanted to try and make it special as well, but still keep it tied into my Craftworld colors. 
The very first thing I did was tape it up then prime the left over sections black.

Then using my paint brush, I put in some stars and with my airbrush I put in some colors. 


Once I removed the tape this was what I was left with. 

I tape the galaxy up, and got the Falcon ready for more primer. 

Then I hit it with some white primer and it fucked up on me AHHH.


I cannot find a white primer that I can trust and works well, this was Army Painter and I normally find works well, but not so this time around. I had to sand it down and smooth it out. 
Here I added the 3 stages of blue and the 3 stages of turquoise, just like my Wave Serpents. I went a little heavy on the paint and it worked out well, as in it fixed the mess with the white primer. 

This is how it sits at the moment, almost done!!

Here is some shading work on the bottom if the tank. This still has to be washed in Nut Oil then smeared with Alcohol

Am hoping to have this finished by the end of the month.


----------



## troybuckle

Let me know what you think!!


----------



## troybuckle

here is the bottom of the falcon:


Here are some finished pics!


----------



## Hellados

Troy they are simply the best Eldar I have ever seen! the attention to detail, the fact you can see that they are stars rather then blobs, absolutely stunning


----------



## troybuckle

Hellados said:


> Troy they are simply the best Eldar I have ever seen! the attention to detail, the fact you can see that they are stars rather then blobs, absolutely stunning


I don't know about that, but thanks for the complement!


----------



## troybuckle

I moved on to a Fire Prism and I almost have this one done now, just a few final bits (weapons) to clue up and then i am finished. 

Here is the undercarriage assembles and magnetized. This will get the airbrush then alcohol smear treatment like to others. 


Here is the top half all painted up (mostly), if you look close on the lower wing you can see where i have started to apply the wash in the creases between the armor plates:




One Final WIP Pic:


Also, I can't wait for the new stuff to get to me... now i just got to decided what to paint first when it gets here. In the meantime I have a unit of rangers in a box line up next.


----------



## Digg40k

That Falcon is gorgeous mate, well done!


----------



## troybuckle

Digg40k said:


> That Falcon is gorgeous mate, well done!


Thanks, I am thinking of doing the entire undercarriage of the new flyer in that space pattern.


----------



## troybuckle

Here are the finished pics of the Fire Prism, this one came out nice, but I need to re-do the OSL because the wash didn’t flow where I expected and it is very uneven.


----------



## Chaosftw

Stunning! Simply stunning! I love your work it looks great! the boats are so well done I really like the falcon and your "Galaxy" paint job.

+rep! great work!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great work troy. Nearly as impressive as the paint job is the fact that both canopies are are spotless. I always end up with paint or a gluey thumb print in the middle of them when I try and do them. +rep.


----------



## Old Man78

WOW, your painting is awesome, + rep, an inspirational plog, wished I'd checked it out earlier!!!!!!


----------



## Mossy Toes

That is absolutely a work of art. Wonderful.


----------



## troybuckle

Varakir said:


> Loving that cape & sword - stirling work. The rest of the model is pretty damn gorgeous too.
> 
> Interested to see the flyer in it's final glory :victory:


Thanks, the cape was faded using my airbrush 



Orochi said:


> I do like that Autarch model. I've got one a little green-stuffed/converted as an Asurman (I own about 11 Asurman conversions now...).
> 
> I'm just in love with the blue you use. Fits the Eldar just perfectly.


Thank you, I have went through a few pots of that blue up to this point. It ends up being three shades of blue, light, medium and dark when the models are finished.




Kreuger said:


> These are looking really nice. The autarch has a lot of nice contrast and detail going on. The wraithguard need something more. The star field helms are lovely as are the guns, but the rest of the model looks really incomplete. The plates are all more or less the same, as are all the spirit stones. The gun cabling could also use some highlighting.


Thanks as well, the Autarch was fun to paint! I was looking back at the pics of the wraith guard and the hilights and shades are not coming through well in the pics, I think that it is because they were painted on with the air brush and the camera lens has trouble picking up the contrast. I did cut some corners on thouse gun cables lol, I will go back and hilight them up a little more. I purposely left all the stones, except for one, unpainted for fluff reasons.


----------



## troybuckle

I'm back with a small update. I have the base starts painted in. I have to go in and place some color (blue, red, yellow) on a few of these to simulate planets. Then I will airbrush some thick sprays of light grey, before adding in the color streams (blues, purple, green, and red) this is when this affect really starts to pop.


----------



## troybuckle

I have few more WIP shots to show you guys, here you can see how I added the color streams, and then what it looks like once the masking tape has been removed, then finally how i had to tape it up again in order to protect it so i can paint the rest of the model.


----------



## SwedeMarine

wow... just wow. This is looking very good.Ill be checking here for sure. (possibly shamelessly stealing your ideas


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I love your star fields, this is great to see these in process shots. Gives me some ideas.


----------



## Jacobite

Awesome stuff, so simple yet so effective, making me want to try at doing an eldar vehicle now.


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks for following guys,

Back with a few more wips



Here I have the base coat of blue laid down


----------



## Iraqiel

Terrific! Really liking where this flyer is going, I'll be adding this project log to my 'list of awesome people's projects' for sure! 

*Edit - Oh wait, that's how I got here... Well, it was worth it going from start to finish through this log again, it's great stuff Troy.


----------



## raven_jim

If my eyes could orgasm I would be a quivering mess right now, this is by far the best painted eldar army I've ever seen. This should come with a 18 certificate

Great work


----------



## troybuckle

Iraqiel said:


> Terrific! Really liking where this flyer is going, I'll be adding this project log to my 'list of awesome people's projects' for sure!
> 
> *Edit - Oh wait, that's how I got here... Well, it was worth it going from start to finish through this log again, it's great stuff Troy.


Haha thanks for following man, its what make Heresy great... i stock a lot of P-logs on here myself



raven_jim said:


> If my eyes could orgasm I would be a quivering mess right now, this is by far the best painted eldar army I've ever seen. This should come with a 18 certificate
> 
> Great work


Thanks!! A lot of credit goes to the people here at Heresy... "Stealing" ideas, reading tutorials, taking advice, it has improved my painting a lot.


----------



## troybuckle

Here is the finished model, I am extremely happy with this flyer and it is my favorite model in my army thus far and I am very proud of how this one came out!! 
However, despite fooling with it I cannot get any pics to truly show the colors of the model in a life like way and because of this these pics are not doing the doing justice as compared to real life especially with the fading from blue to turquoise. The best pic to depict this is this first wip shot.


----------



## Varakir

Oh my stars and garters, that is magnificent mate! :victory:

Clean, pretty, bright - everything on the Eldar tick list. Fantastic show piece for an army


----------



## LTP

That looks awesome. So smooth and the detail work is spot on. well done!

p.s have you done a tutorial on your swords? I would love to know how i can get that split mirror effect


----------



## SonofVulkan

The details on the edges of the wings are excellent. Very nice model.


----------



## troybuckle

Varakir said:


> Oh my stars and garters, that is magnificent mate! :victory:
> 
> Clean, pretty, bright - everything on the Eldar tick list. Fantastic show piece for an army





LTP said:


> That looks awesome. So smooth and the detail work is spot on. well done!
> 
> p.s have you done a tutorial on your swords? I would love to know how i can get that split mirror effect






SonofVulkan said:


> The details on the edges of the wings are excellent. Very nice model.


Thanks guys glad you like it, Im not sure what's up next but I've got something in the pipeline that's going to be a real treat... I will give you a hint its from russia with love... now to see if there are any eldar players out there who might grt this...

As for the swords if you go to youtube and search buypainted you will find a ton of awsome videos for airbrushing minis including one on power swords


----------



## troybuckle

Hey guys, it's been a while since I last updated this log, I have been crazy busy! 
Anyway here are some WIP pics of these sweet ass Jet Bikes I have in the works!
I got these from a dude in Russia I found on the net. The quality and detail on these bike is awesome, I am very happy with them. I did a bit of converting however, I only used the lower torso and arms of the new jet bikes and used the upper half of some guardians for the riders as they look much better this way. I saw someone online do this and I copies them! I also converted up a female Autarch by using some guardian bits, singing spear bits and green stuff, overall I think it will look good when painted, I also added some banners to her bike as well!


----------



## Lemmy1916

Very smooth and bright color on the flyer. Looks good on pic. That shall be a nice piece around which you can build your army. It is also nice to see some effort on the base.
+ rep


----------



## Asamodai

Looking forward to seeing them and it may be late but that Crimson Hunter is awesome.


----------



## troybuckle

I have been so crazy busy these day that unfortunately I didn't get a change to post anything Heresy in while, but here are the latest units I finished:


----------



## troybuckle

Back again with another update, next up Is this phonix lord, going to prime him black then air brush up the armour with two shades of green then a final small edge hilight with a brush before a green wash. I might make him a bit brighter then the SS just so he stands out a little.


----------



## Kreuger

Cool. Looking forward! 
And it is just stunning how well some of Jes Goodwin's miniatures from 2nd edition hold up. Karandras still looks like a badass, granted a badass with a very strong neck!


----------



## troybuckle

HI all,
It's been a while since I updated my Plog, and I didn't get a chance to use the good camera, but here are some pics of the PL finished! Overall I'm very happy with how he came out, it took me a little longer then I thought it would to finish him though. 


Next, I'm moving on to the center piece of this whole army the Wraithknight! (This is going to take a while... )
So far I've got all the parts cleaned up, partly assemble and ready to prime!


I went ahead and completed the base for this guy first. I wanted to make him stand with a bent knee over something, so I ended up with this makeshift bunker on the base. One foot will be on the ground and the other on the metal panel. Normally, I would think that this base is a little too busy, but this guy is so big and tall that he is just going to Dwarf the base anyway I think.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice base mate, and good work with Karandras. What's the plan for the Wraithknight's colours?


----------



## Tankworks

Very nice PL:good:


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks guys.
For this guy he will be primarily my craftworld colors of blue then faded into turquoise. I'm thinking that his armour plates on his knees, shoulders, and groin will be turquoise as well, with perhaps some decals. the head will be turquoise and the face will be the star-field look. I will use some OLS on the big-guns and some powers word effects on the sword and shimmer shield as well. 
I primed this guy up with white and black. all the black parts will stay black with some gray highlighting, bolt gun metal work and a wash of nut oil, while all the white will be the craftworld blue/turquoise. 

he will be assembled and magnetized after the parts are painted this is to help with the airbrush process.


----------



## troybuckle

managed to get the base blue down. Next i need to shade and hilight it up


----------



## troybuckle

Here are some wip shots (shitty phone camera) but there will be better pics of the finished model. Starting to come together very well so far!


----------



## troybuckle

I managed to finish the Wraithknight, (well, still waiting on a few extra bits to show up so I can pose up the second set of arms in a cool position for the sword and shimmer shield.) This pose is mainly meant for the shooty version. Nice thing about this model is that I didn't actually need a single magnet, everything pushed into place. 
Overall I'm very happy with how this model turned out, love how my blues show up on this large scale as well as the turquoise fading. I kept it simple with just one sprit stone on the body and a few on the sword and shield (fluff reasons). The helmet got the space theme there is a little OSL on the guns, and the sword has a power shimmer effect going on. 
I think the base works well with the pose and now I get a 4+ cover save anywhere on the table as well, cause man does this thing need it! 


















http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/troybuckle/Wraithknight/DSC_0944_zpsznsthg4j.jpg[/IM [URL=http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/troybuckle/media/Wraithknight/DSC_0945_zps4uuhl1cw.jpg
[URL=http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/troybuckle/media/Wraithknight/DSC_0945_zps4uuhl1cw.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/troybuckle/Wraithknight/DSC_0945_zps4uuhl1cw.jpg


----------

